# Help me choose - please



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi to all you members - I am going to buy a new MH with rear lounge, mid pullman and overcab bed. The model that ticks all the boxes is the Autotrail Scout, can you guys help me with any info re- this MH or other makes with the same layout. 

many thanks 

The Chitster


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Your best bet is to try to get to as many Mh shows as poss. There are several models with raer lounge/front dinette layout..you pays your money takes your choice. There is also the N&B Arto EGB 69 if you fancy an Aclass model with similar layout.

Good luck hunting


----------



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks Chris, what is a N&B Arto EGB 69, have tried to google this but no joy

Cheers
The Chitster


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Chitster

As mentioned, take your time choosing your Motorhome. Visit dealers and go to as many shows as possible. You will be parting with a lot of money, so making the right choice is important. Despite all this, you will fine that a compromise will have to be reached, as there is never the "right" model/make/layout. Yes, you can get close to what you and your partner have in mind, but be aware that absolutes do not exist in the motorhome world. Good luck and happy hunting. Shop around and enjoy the experience but take your time - if you rush your decision it can very expensive and give a lot of disappointment.

Spindrifter

PS: welcome to the motorhome fraternity - there is none better when advice and guidance is requested.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Chitster said:


> what is a N&B Arto EGB 69


Niesmann und Bischoff - the poshest division of Hymer.

Try

http://www.niesmann-bischoff.com/en.html

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Spindrifter. I am looking forward to the experience.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Chitster said:


> thanks Chris, what is a N&B Arto EGB 69, have tried to google this but no joy
> 
> Cheers
> The Chitster


http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/channel/reviewitem.asp?c=1&review=56

Sorry wrong link! Try this one


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We've had a couple with that layout, first a CI Riviera 181 (not the garage model, that has a fixed bed) and now a Bessacarr E695 of 1998 vintage. Current equivalents are the E795, Swift KonTiki 645, Sundance 630L, Bessacarr E495, Swift KonTiki 645, Sundance 630L and Ace Firenze.

The CI was fine, except that the rear lounge could only be made up into a transverse double and we wanted the option of two singles. 

We love this layout, bags of space when it's just the two of us, but will take four in comfort and six at a pinch (five in the case of the Bessacarr E795 and KonTiki 645).

Hope you find one that's just right for you, and all that advice about taking your time, going to the shows, pestering dealers etc is absolutely right.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Help me choose*

If you're going to choose a Fiat based MH, make sure it doesn't come with associated water feature under the bonnet !


----------



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks to all of you, info so far has been invaluable

Cheers

The Chitster


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Help me choose*



smick said:


> If you're going to choose a Fiat based MH, make sure it doesn't come with associated water feature under the bonnet !


also grey smoke, duff starter motor and a dodgy 5th gear..


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

Whoa ! Don't put him off, he'll never get one ! 

The fact is this layout more often than not has the Fiat X250 drive unit, which is therefore also applicable to Citroen and Peugeot. The 5th gear problem was linked to pre 2003 models, so if you're looking for new, it won't be a problem.

Yes, there have been problems with the new chassis too, which are reported on here, but if you're ordering for 2008, Fiat will hopefully have got these glitches sorted on production.

The good bits about the new Fiat are the superb drive, quiet and powerful, especially the 160. Lovely light controls, a dream to drive. Don't take my word for it, go and drive one back to back with the 'old' model - there's no comparison.

If you like the Scout, you might also look at the Arapaho too if considering tag axle.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

we have the scout and are really pleased with it, loads of storage and two separate living areas so that one can crash out and the other can watch telly without disturbing them.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

What about the Autrail Apache 700. ticks all your boxes as well


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

Are you looking at new or used?


----------

